# Daughter's horse going to the bridge tomorrow



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

This is a really hard one...aren't they all. PJ's been around for 15 years and you'd never meet a nicer gentleman horse. If he was a person, he'd be a very proper butler.

He was retired from riding about 6 years ago because he'd go into fits of uncontrolled bucking. He's so sweet and perfectly behaved that we decided he had a pain issue in his back and because he was already in his 20s thought he should just live out his life comfortabley.

For the last year or so, he's been on bute for arthritis and for the last month he's had to be separated from his pals because their playing was too hard on him. He's in a kind of pain that bute can't help anymore, he's lonely, he coliced Saturday and has gone off feed. Another post talked about quality of life...his is pretty much gone. And with a Michigan winter around the corner, we don't think he needs to suffer more.

We'll really miss the old guy. If he was something else in a former life, he was a Golden Retriever. 

Good by PJ Mulligan, be happy with my Rocket the Wonder Horse until we get to the bridge.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you upcoming loss. The loss of any animal is painful....

beth, moose and angel


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with your family during this sorrowful time. May you find comfort in knowing the suffering will be gone.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry. This is always hard.

Helaine


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

These times are always hard. Thank god he has someone looking out for his best interests. Thoughts and prayers are with you guys.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I sorry this is happening..... Its always so hard.


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry, but I know from experience you are doing the best thing for PJ. I had to go through the loss of 4 horses in my life. It's so hard seeing such a beautiful and majestic animal get old and suffer. Our horses were our pets, just like our dogs, they just didn't live in the house. (when I was about 7, I remember asking my parents if my horse could come in the house during a particularly bad thunderstorm) We lost our first one to some sort of cancer of the liver, she was only 12. The others died of complications of just getting old, similar to PJ. The oldest died at age 30. We have a stack of horse ashes still in our barn.

I will be thinking of you and your daughter tomorrow.

~Maria~


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you. I know exactly how hard this is, as I had to put down two of my mares this year. One that I raised since the day she was born. She had foundered in her front feet, and we tried for over a year to get her stabilized with corrective shoeing, but, setbacks occured with this chronic condition, and the pain just go so unbearable for her, she could barely walk any longer, and bute 3 times a day was not helping. We sadly had our vet put her down. Our other mare, Promise, was 23 years old. She was a wonderful broodmare that we had on our farm for over 10 years, and we were very attached to her, as she had a wonderful, loving personality. She went off feed, and was dropping weight extremely quickly. Tests revealed she had abdominal cancer, incurable. She is now buried beside Cirra under some large pines in our pasture. They are so sorely missed, as they were more than just horses to us, they were part of our family. We loved them dearly. So, I feel for you, and I know how hard this will be for you. God Bless. You are doing the right thing though. Give his sweet muzzle a kiss from me, and tell him he can go run through green pastures now with Cirra & Promise.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of PJ Mulligan. It is always hard losing the ones you love but know that you are doing what is best for him. He s
sounds like an amazing horse and I wish you the best. Rest in Peace sweet guy and play free of pain at the Bridge.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I thought "I can read this and not cry". Nope, more tears for PJ. 

I keep thinking maybe another month or 2 but then I realize it's because I don't want to experience the pain of losing him. THAT'S in MY best interest, not his. So when I feel like crying, I just cry. He's worth some tears.

I lost my wonderful carriage horse to founder/Cushing's disease Nov 10, 2000. I still cry for him when I talk about how wonderful he was.

I know he'll be running again, pain-free and when he rolls, he'll be able to spring right up and enjoy his whole body shake, complete with his vocal Richard Nixon immitation...wwwwrrrrrggggggghhhhh!

He taught our baby (now 6 years old) to get up and shake and wwwwwrrrrrrgggggghhhhh! too. So a little of PJ will always be with us.

Thanks again for all your kind responses.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Your wonderful PJ is in our hearts and prayers. feel confident that your actions are those of respect for an animal that has given himself to you for many years. I share your tears.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this news but I congratulate you on your decision. I had to make this same decision about my beloved Ferdosh. I had had him 29 years and he was almost 31. It absolutely ripped my heart out. I will be thinking about your daughter and you and sending my prayers. When you are all able please check out this wonderful website. It was a life saver for me. My best friend was also a Cushings horse.

Hoofbeats in Heaven, Equine Memorial WebRing


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

We will light a candle here for PJ! My daughter has horses too and I know how special they are. Our trainer gets frustrated with us because we treat our horse like a dog, but some horses are just so sweet and friendly that it's hard not to treat them like a family pet. 

Hugs to you and your daughter. Not a decision you wanted to make, but it is our responsibility to animals to do what is best for them, not what's easiest for us.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I always see horses as a beautiful pet. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is really hard to say goodbye . . . even when we know it's for the best.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you all again.

She said it was very peaceful, he just lay down and went to sleep. The day was especially beautiful: sunny and not too hot.

The man who buried him for us was very sweet and said how sorry he was for our loss. 

I spent most of the day with her doing the usual grieving: crying, remembering him as a younger horse when she got him 17 years ago and laughing, reassuring ourselves that this was right and time, and then crying somemore. 

It was a hard decision but the decision was not whether to do it or not, it was whether today or tomorrow, this week or next, this month or next. 

So, it's over and he's gone on to play in green pastures with his best bud, "Rocket".


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to all of you...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Thank you all again.
> 
> She said it was very peaceful, he just lay down and went to sleep. The day was especially beautiful: sunny and not too hot.
> 
> ...


I have been thinking about you today. 

One thing my vet had once told me that she had told her husband when they were trying to decide "when" to put down their dog. An animal does not know the difference between today, tomorrow or next week, or even when Christmas is, they just know the now. The suffering that is happening at the present. 

This helped me when I made my decision to put my dog down last month.


----------

